# liquide in tire



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

mh 30 put air in the tires and there was bubbling freind said it could be calcium or something is this normal thanx


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum dirtdemon! Unfortunately this can be "normal" ...........well..........not really normal but not unexpected. What may be occurring is the Calium Chloride mix inside the tire may have corroded the wheel rim to the point that it can no longer hold air or has eaten up the valve stem core with corrosion. Calcium Chloride is extremely corrosive and should only be used inside of a tube whenever possible. Depending upon how bad the leak and corrosion is, you may have to replace or repair the rim. 

A much better non corrosive alternative is Rim Gard or for do it yourselfers Walmart El Cheap on sale windshield washer fluid. Windshield washer fluid or Rim Gard is not as heavy per gallon as Calcium Chloride but a lot less hassle to work with.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

How would one put washer fluid into the tire? I understand the idea of adding (non-freezing) fluid for weight, but how?

Thanks!


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks TF that was very helpfull i am going to look for some back tires localy.i dont wont to sink a big pill of money into the machine just yet,being a nebie dont want to bite of more than i can chew lol


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

when i run the mh 30 lowgears working rpm it seems to be great but i decided to take it to check my snares and when i got her going in high gear she started to puck antifreeze out of the cap and get hot. i have 3 ideas about this first is thermostat my problem with this is it should overheat at working rpms and low speed. 2 could the belts be put on so the water pump is running backwards this would cause the af to gizer out of the rad,3 it is the wrong water pump and it turns backwards.any input would be appreciated


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

The fourth idea could be a cracked head or head gasket.


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

holy i hope not the engine was just rebuilt .here is the tractors story.1st owner owed a chicken farmer some money and he repoed.The farmer never cdover the exhaust and seized the engine,My uncle baught it and had the engine rebuilt and it converted to 12 v system.it only drove down the driveway twice with it and parked it.I moved out to the country on 30 acres and started to look for a tractor and he said i should buy this one for 1500 seemed like a good deal with the new motor and alternator etc.So I would think that the mechanic who rebuild it would have had the head checked one would hope.


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

hcanadao hcanadao hcanadao hcanadao hcanadao hcanadao hcanadao hcanadao hcanadao hcanadao


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Could be a couple of things wrong, why your tractor is over heating.
(1. the water pump may be going bad and running the tractor at low rmp's are causeing it to work to hard for the amount of coolant being pumped thru the motor.

With the tractor runing at idle carefuly remover the radiator cap. Look inside the radiator and see if you see the coolant being pumped/moving. You should see the coolant moving in there.


(2. The radiator may be partly plugged not allowing coolant to flow thru all the cores. 

Drain the coolant, fill radiator with water and a flush you you can buy at an auto parts store. Follow the directions on the products container.

 Al


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

the water pump is circulating coolant there is a overflow port on the rad i plugged it and it stoped puking out antifreeze i havent had a chance to run the tractor for a long period to see if it is still over heating yeah the head is cracked and been welded to i have to buy a new on i found one for 110 dollars just cant afford it right now so if i get the chance this week i will see if i can make her overheat if not i will leave it if it does then i will buy the head thanks for the interest i was disapointed when i pulled the hood off and seen the bead of weld


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Have the radiator cap checked for the pressure it will hold. If the spring has weakened it will push up under pressure and allow the coolant to puke out the over flow. May just need a new one.

The head for a MH 30 should be a very easy thing to find in Canada. The 30 had the 162 Continnetal engine, still not any difference in the head from the 124 to the 140. That engine was used on more tractors than just the MH.

Also since the head is a flat head I can't see how being welded would hurt it except maybe being warped. That can be checked at a machine shop that mills flat surfaces.

 Al


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

hey thanks i never even thought about the rad cap i feel like i should have thought of that on my own i was planning on working on the tractor tomorro all i have to do is sheet the floor in a shed i will keep u posted and thanks again


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I would like to see a bigger picture of your 30. I have a 22 in standard trim. I bought it in Forest Ont. Can.

 Al


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielWilson _
> *How would one put washer fluid into the tire? I understand the idea of adding (non-freezing) fluid for weight, but how?
> 
> Thanks! *


Daniel there are a couple ways to get washer fluid into your tires. There is an attachment that I have seen online that makes it easy to do or the old fashion way where you take the core out of the tube and slooowly pore it in.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

My 1951 model 30 row crop.









My 1946 101 jr row crop, same engine as the model 30. They started out with a 140cid engine.









My 1957 555D.









This is a few of them.

 Al


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

see if this works


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Picture is kind of small but looks like a very nice 30 standard.

I would like to see a good picture of the snow plow set up.

 Al


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

i keep trying i will figure it out alleyyooper eventually


----------



## dirtdemon (Feb 8, 2009)

*wahoo i got it*

right on i got with help from rdbrumfield thank u no i just have to figure out how to post more then 1 pic at a time lol here is another pic of the blade system


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Got the size right this time. Intresting hook up.

 Al


----------

